

Closest thing to teleportation? - dnzzcn
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Project-Remote/1630224923872870

======
yankicobanoglu
Wow! I just created an account for this :D

But is it just a futuristic idea, or you made some progress?

~~~
dnzzcn
Thank yankıcabanoglu!

Actually it's quite real. If you choose to subscribe to our newsletter, we can
inform you throughout the process.

